# Would you like Shetland classes to be added to Tennessee Show?



## KHA (Jul 25, 2008)

The Tennessee Miniature Horse Volunteers are considering adding Shetland classes to their 2009 miniature horse show in Shelbyville, Tennessee. As their show manager, I would like responses from those in the area and surrounding areas of who would participate if given a show, in or near your area, that provides a A rated Shetland show along with the AMHR and AMHA shows.

Thanks for your help, comments, and suggestions!

Dixi A. Cohea, Show Manager

PS. Also, do you have a certain way you like your shetland classes listed? Do you prefer Modern and Classics, or just Classics?


----------



## Belinda (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Dixie

I would love for Classic classes and Foundation added for sure . We would sure be there !!


----------



## TomEHawk (Jul 26, 2008)

We had considered coming to the show this year, but because there weren't any pony classes we didn't come. So, if you added the classes we'd make our way done there. I'd like to see modern classes, but being that early in the season I don't know how many moderns you'd get to come.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you change the date? Some of us are stilling foaling mares out through April.


----------



## KHA (Jul 27, 2008)

The club attempted to change the date of the show in 2007 and only resulted in more conflicts than the April date. The original April date that the club has maintained for many years will remain.

I have had several responses to adding shetland classes. All responses will be sent to the TMHV club so they can make their decision at their next meeting. Those of you who would really like to have classes added, please respond either privately or on the forum. Your opinion is important!!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey! Yes I'd like to see them added, I know a few people who may come if they were. Plus I may show my 2yr old in Shetland next year it all depends on the height.

Can't wait till next year!! -Sarah


----------



## maranatha minis (Aug 20, 2008)

I think pony classes would benifit.


----------

